# Ewe with swollen Ankle.



## BrownSheep (May 6, 2012)

Or what would be the equivilant on her front leg. She is limping and is hesitant to put weight on it. I think she may hav injured it 2or3 days ago escaping a pen. It only started to swell today. No apparent wounds. Gave her a shot of penicillin.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 7, 2012)

Hope someone with better experience answers you soon...I hope nothing is broken, in which case you'd need an xray to be sure.  We've had a limping ewe after she did some strange jumps on a log, but no swelling and it was gone in a few hours, but we checked to be sure nothing was in the hoof...a sharp twig or anything jammed in there.  We had no swelling, so I am no help.

Will be watching to see people's answers and hope this morning she is fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2012)

If you have Banamine, then I would get some Banamine into her. You can get Banamine at the vet. It is dosed at 1cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 8, 2012)

I dont have access to banamine, but I'll look around. I've been gone for awhile, but tonight she's looking a little better. Still swollen but putting weight on it every once and awhile. I doubt it's broken. I think she'll mend rather quickly considering he escaped today.


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2012)

If you can't access banamine then you might try children's liquid ibuprofen at the label dose by weight.  Just don't use it more than 48 hours as it can mess up the liver if used extensively.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 9, 2012)

The ye old treatment of leave it and hope for the best is working just fine. She is putting weight on it.


----------



## boykin2010 (May 10, 2012)

The same thing happened to one of my ewes the other day. After a week everything was all better. I just let her be 


Hope the same thing happens to your ewe


----------

